
Artisanal Software – Beyond Pragmatism - lawik
http://underjord.io/artisanal-software-beyond-pragmatism.html
======
Kofish
Well written! I really think this is the way to go and the way we have to go.
When the computers stop getting faster we will keep improving the experience
by using the resources we have more efficient.

